# Samyang will start producing AF lenses



## Albi86 (Feb 12, 2014)

Did anyone see this? 

http://photorumors.com/2014/02/12/samyang-to-start-producing-autofocus-af-lenses/

Seems like an interesting plot twist. They make some very good lenses.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm wondering how it'll affect the prices of Samyang lenses.


----------



## BL (Feb 13, 2014)

As long as they continue to offer MF options, sounds great!

A won't lie, a really big part of the allure are the amazing price points and solid performance.

14mm 2.8 anyone?


----------



## flowers (Feb 14, 2014)

BL said:


> As long as they continue to offer MF options, sounds great!
> 
> A won't lie, a really big part of the allure are the amazing price points and solid performance.
> 
> 14mm 2.8 anyone?



Oh no, I already have the MF version! I really don't like having to change my lenses all the time and I'm very comfortable with MF but I'd really like an AF version of this lens. And I would probably keep my 85/1.4 instead of getting rid of it if it had AF.


----------

